# Perdido Key



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

Headed to the gulf first week in April usually stay on Okaloosa but we are going to Perdido Key. Probably not going to be much different in the surf than me fishing near Destin. My question, is there some good places to venture to fish? Are the jetties good to fish like East Pass jetties? What about the bay side? Or should we just focus on the surf? Just looking for some areas to hit with my boy inbetween play time on the beach? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Go east on Perdido Key and at the first curve in the highway, go straight. That will lead you onto the Gulf Islands National Seashore (Small usage fee). Known locally as Johnson's Beach. Go a pretty good way up the pavement....maybe even the end and you can fish in the Gulf for Pompano and Redfish (Sharks and Whiting plus Black Drum) or you can walk over to the Big Lagoon side and fish for redfish and speckled trout. Concerning the Pass at the west end of Perdido Key, I know there are a lot of Redfish and Sheepshead in the Pass at Alabama Point. You can fish in the sand on the east side or go over to the west side and fish off the paved area. You can also catch Spanish, Bluefish, Jacks, all the usual suspects. If you need tackle try Grays Tackle at Innerarity beside Winn-Dixie or Outcast on Barrancas beside West Marine. Good luck and enjoy your stay.


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> Go east on Perdido Key and at the first curve in the highway, go straight. That will lead you onto the Gulf Islands National Seashore (Small usage fee). Known locally as Johnson's Beach. Go a pretty good way up the pavement....maybe even the end and you can fish in the Gulf for Pompano and Redfish (Sharks and Whiting plus Black Drum) or you can walk over to the Big Lagoon side and fish for redfish and speckled trout. Concerning the Pass at the west end of Perdido Key, I know there are a lot of Redfish and Sheepshead in the Pass at Alabama Point. You can fish in the sand on the east side or go over to the west side and fish off the paved area. You can also catch Spanish, Bluefish, Jacks, all the usual suspects. If you need tackle try Grays Tackle at Innerarity beside Winn-Dixie or Outcast on Barrancas beside West Marine. Good luck and enjoy your stay.


Wow lots of info thanks a whole bunch. I will pull up the map and do some studying.:thumbup:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually Hot Spots just opened up under the Theo Barrs Bridge... Today was the grand opening

The above post is right on target. There is a small cove off to the left as you come onto Johnson's beach. Those flats hold lots of specs and reds (I have more luck early mornings)


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

Magic Mike said:


> Actually Hot Spots just opened up under the Theo Barrs Bridge... Today was the grand opening
> 
> The above post is right on target. There is a small cove off to the left as you come onto Johnson's beach. Those flats hold lots of specs and reds (I have more luck early mornings)


I guess throw topwater on the flats and popping corks with shrimp??

I have a lot of luck using the gulp shrimp on a jig head. Reminds me of bass fishing up here. I have caught lots of flounder and and a big red fish on the gulp on the bay side.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That should do just fine.


----------

